# vMac : transférer des document dans une image .dsk



## groudon41 (7 Avril 2012)

Salut.
me revoila, et vu que le malheureux quicktake a l'air HS, j'ai laissé tomber pour le moment, pour me tourner vers les bidouille de ma ds.

Et la, en cherchant un homebrew ( lameboy, plus précisément) je tombe sur une version de vMac pour la Nds( sans blague , je posterais une vidéo dans la fin de l'aprèm)

bref, après plusieur bidouillage, j'ai réussi a faire fonctionner la version 2.5m ( 2.5m pour 2.5 Mo de memoire vive, ) car la 4m ( 4m pour 4Mo de mémoire vive grace a un memory expansion pack pour ds) me laisse avec le clavier virtuel en bas, et un écran noir, ou un écran avec quelque bande blanche 

Bref, je ne suis pas la pour raconter ma vie.

que vien-je donc faire ici parler de linker?

tout de suite, pour éviter les " ici c'est émulations sur pc et mac", sachez que l'émulateur a exactement le même comportement que la version pc, 
sauf qu'un clavier/sourie virtuel sur l'écran tactile de la ds  a été ajouté,
les fonction ctrl + lettre on été retiré  , 
il monte directement les disque dur , s'il son appelé diskX.dsk (avec X = de 0a5 ) 
bref, c'est une version pc un peu amélioré  qui tourne sur la ds.
mais a part les modification obligatoire - qui n'influence en rien les manip - cité au dessus ( absence de clavier sur la ds qui a causé toute ses adaptation) elle a le même comportement que la version pc.
pour prEuve, s'il ne trouve pas la rom, il me met EXACTEMENT le meme message d'erreur que sur le pc

bref,  mon vMac tourne bien sous 7, quoique un peut lent, mais il tourne.

mais après plusieur tentative, que ce sois sur pc avec transmac pour ouvrir le .dsk et copier des document dedant) ou sur le mac ( carrément pas reconnu, et si je modifier le .dsk en .img, il monte mais n'est pas modifiable) 

et donc, je voudrais copier et faire tourner quelque application dedant, au pire sous 6.0.7 ( car les V de 6.0.8 était toute en anglais) car elle son toute compatible 6.0.7 , mais je voudrais les faire tourner.

mais sous pc, la copie fonctionne, mais il apparais sans extension sous 6.0.7 et 7 , malgré le rajout d'un .app sus windows ou sous mac directement) 

j'ai tenté de créer une image sous 10.6, copier les doc  et ensouite changer l'extension en .dsk, ca a marché mais il me dit que le disque dur ( enfin l'image de dd ici) n'est pas formaté... pourtant, sous 10.6, il m'affiche bien .dsk en seule extension...

enfin bref, sous 9.2.2 sur mon G3, il me met le zoli logo pc sur les fichier .dsk, et en passage en .img n'aide en rien...

si quelqu'un a une solution
ce serais sympa.

au pire, j'peu envoyer le disque dur .dsk & les application zippé  pour que quelqu'un me les mette dans le .dsk

ps : si un bidouilleur dans l'âme désire tester cela sur sa carte multijeux, j'peu aussi lui faire une copie des document .

edit : voila la vidéo de cet émulateur (en lien normal, vu que le mode youtube n'a pas l'air de fonctionner...)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t25xaxTy2P8


----------



## groudon41 (15 Avril 2012)

personne ne sais comment correspondre avec une image .dsk  sur un pc ou un mac?
car c'est sa que je demande, comme si j'utilisais la version pc de miniVmac...


----------



## iMacounet (15 Avril 2012)

groudon41 a dit:


> personne ne sais comment correspondre avec une image .dsk  sur un pc ou un mac?
> car c'est sa que je demande, comme si j'utilisais la version pc de miniVmac...


Une image .dsk ? Mouhahahaha  T'as pas fait le rapprochement ?


----------



## groudon41 (15 Avril 2012)

j'y avais pensé, mais je ne possède pas d'image de ce personnage ^^
enfin bref, unn peut de sérieux tout, de même ^^
personne?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2012)

Ben là, j'ai pas bien compris la question : moi, les images "dsk", je les montais en faisant un simple double-clic dessus (bon, c'est vrai que faute de système vraiment adapté, et vu l'efficacité de Basilisk/Sheepshaver, ça fait un bail que je n'ai plus utilisé MiniVMac &#8230; Pis le 512x384 sur un écran en 1680x1050, avec ma vue qui baisse avec l'âge &#8230; ) !


----------



## groudon41 (17 Avril 2012)

Moi le  mac ne les reconnais pas ( autant le core2 duo a mon père sous 10.6.8, que le G4 tournesol sous 10.4 et le G3 sous os 9.2.2 ... j'vais tenter de rebrancher le 7600/132 sous 8, sa marchera peut-être...)
et le pc refuse les extention , il les transfère très mal...
ce que je vais faire, c'est que je vais zipper mon .dsk, et je vais le mettre ici, avec un zip pour les app que je veut, tu pourra p'tet les mettre dedans via basilik/sheepshaver...

et moi, c'est surtout pour utiliser l'image .dsk sur le miniVmac de ma Nintendo Ds lite(parce-que faire du photoshop 1.0 sur la ds, c'est super^^


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2012)

Tu as quelle version de DiskCopy sur le G3 sous 9.2.2 ?


----------



## groudon41 (18 Avril 2012)

sans doute la dernière compatible, vu que j'ai fait toute les MàJ...
Mais la, j'peu pas vérifier, je regarderais vendredi ( chui pas chez moi... )
par contre, si t'a un lien pour basilik/sheepshaver pur PC, j'veu bien^^


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2012)

groudon41 a dit:


> sans doute la dernière compatible, vu que j'ai fait toute les MàJ...
> Mais la, j'peu pas vérifier, je regarderais vendredi ( chui pas chez moi... )



C'est peut-être la cause du problème, je ne sais pas si ça n'était pas avec une version 4.x que je faisais ça, la dernière, ça doit être la 6.2 ou kekchose comme ça.



groudon41 a dit:


> par contre, si t'a un lien pour basilik/sheepshaver pur PC, j'veu bien^^



Ben là, Google est ton ami !


----------



## groudon41 (19 Avril 2012)

ok. 
sinon, t'aurais pas un lien pour DL une version 4(j'vais aller look chez le ftp apple, au cas ou...)?

edit : j'ai trouvé celle la : http://download.info.apple.com/Appl...osh/Utilities/Disk_Copy/Disk_Copy_4.2.sea.bin

je testerais dès que j'ai mon mac sous la main...


----------

